# Average the #'s in column based on another column data



## bucci35 (Dec 19, 2022)

Good Morning,

Below is an example of Column A that contains dates and Column B that contains the corresponding #. I want to be able to average all the numbers in column B that have the same date and place that in let's say column C and so forth. (example) date 12/8/2022 average would be 164.5, 12/16/2022 would be 148.4 etc

Thanks
Dan


12/8/2022​144​12/8/2022​185​12/10/2022​182​12/10/2022​88​12/13/2022​132​12/13/2022​145​12/14/2022​147​12/14/2022​228​12/14/2022​135​12/15/2022​183​12/15/2022​120​12/16/2022​155​12/16/2022​134​12/16/2022​148​12/16/2022​136​12/16/2022​169​


----------



## Fluff (Dec 19, 2022)

What version of Excel are you using?

I suggest that you update your Account details (or click your user name at the top right of the forum) so helpers always know what Excel version(s) & platform(s) you are using as the best solution often varies by version. (Don’t forget to scroll down & ‘Save’)


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 19, 2022)

While you update your profile, here's how to do it in 365: Book1ABCDE112/08/202214412/08/2022164.5212/08/202218512/10/2022135312/10/202218212/13/2022138.5412/10/20228812/14/2022170512/13/202213212/15/2022151.5612/13/202214512/16/2022148.4712/14/2022147812/14/2022228912/14/20221351012/15/20221831112/15/20221201212/16/20221551312/16/20221341412/16/20221481512/16/20221361612/16/2022169Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaD1:D6D1=UNIQUE(A1:A16)E1:E6E1=AVERAGEIFS(B1:B16, A1:A16,D1#)Dynamic array formulas.If you need it for an older version, please re-post the data using *XL2BB*. For whatever reason, the pseudo table was useless!


----------



## Fluff (Dec 19, 2022)

Thanks for updating your profile.
Another option is
Fluff.xlsmABCDE1208/12/202214408/12/2022164.5308/12/202218510/12/2022135410/12/202218213/12/2022138.5510/12/20228814/12/2022170613/12/202213215/12/2022151.5713/12/202214516/12/2022148.4814/12/2022147914/12/20222281014/12/20221351115/12/20221831215/12/20221201316/12/20221551416/12/20221341516/12/20221481616/12/20221361716/12/202216918MainCell FormulasRangeFormulaD2:E7D2=LET(u,UNIQUE(FILTER(A2:A100,A2:A100<>"")),HSTACK(u,AVERAGEIFS(B:B,A:A,u)))Dynamic array formulas.


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 19, 2022)

Fluff said:


> Thanks for updating your profile.
> Another option is
> Fluff.xlsmABCDE1208/12/202214408/12/2022164.5308/12/202218510/12/2022135410/12/202218213/12/2022138.5510/12/20228814/12/2022170613/12/202213215/12/2022151.5713/12/202214516/12/2022148.4814/12/2022147914/12/20222281014/12/20221351115/12/20221831215/12/20221201316/12/20221551416/12/20221341516/12/20221481616/12/20221361716/12/202216918MainCell FormulasRangeFormulaD2:E7D2=LET(u,UNIQUE(FILTER(A2:A100,A2:A100<>"")),HSTACK(u,AVERAGEIFS(B:B,A:A,u)))Dynamic array formulas.


Gotta LOVE those single cell answers!


----------



## bucci35 (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi,
I"m at home now and the solution from J Dellasala doesnt seem to work. The version I'm using at home is "Microsoft® Excel® 2019 MSO (Version 2211 Build 16.0.15831.20098) 32-bit". Is this the reason why and if so does anyone know how to adjust his answer to make it work?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Fluff (Dec 20, 2022)

Both solutions are based on using 365 which is what your profile shows you are using.
Do you actually have 365?


----------

